# utilitaire pour formatage en fat 32



## Télémac (30 Juin 2002)

Image tank est un périphérique composé d'un DD de 20 à 60 Go et d'un lecteur multi cartes photos (Compac flasch, smart média)ceci permet en voyage de transférer les photos de la carte et de stocker sur le DD

comme je suis un grand j'ai emprunté ce périphérique pour le tester et je l'ai formaté en HFS +, et en DOS

grosse erreur 

malheureusement le formatage doit se faire en fat 32

quelqu'un sait avec quel utilitaire je peux  formater en fat 32 (sur pc j'en ai trouvé)

l'appareil se trouve à cette adresse :


ici


----------



## loriscoutin (30 Juin 2002)

je pense pas que tu puisses en trouver sur mac car le fat 32  est le mode de formatage utilisé par windows il faut que tu réussisses à trouver quelqu'un sous PC un peu dur par ces temps car il n'y a plus que des macs la je déraile mais c'est beau de rever


----------



## Télémac (1 Juillet 2002)

merci pour ta réponse c'est bien ce que je craignais

bon dans un placard faut que je trouve un vieux pc avec windows 95 qui ne sait pas gérer les ports USB comme ceci j'ai la totale


----------



## loriscoutin (1 Juillet 2002)

Je viens d'avoir une petite idée 
tu as peut etre virtualPC ou un autre émulateur PC sur ton mac ca te permettera peut etre de pouvoir le formater
NON?
c'est une idée à réfléchir


----------



## Télémac (1 Juillet 2002)

Merci pour cette idée j'ai effectivement VPC mais ceci ne fonctionne pas non plus.

pour infos au départ du Mac en formatant avec l'option DOS j'ai du fat 16

Bon ce matin je suis au boulot devant un PC sous NT et cela ne fonctionne pas.

Faut que je trouve un PC encore sous Windows 98, ou déjà sous XP (pas de Windows 95 car il ignore le USB) il doit bien y en avoir un sur les 2000 PC de la boite au moins au service informatique.

sinon sur mac, le logiciel " LaCie sylvernning pro" sait formatter en FAT 32 mais je n'ai pas ce logiciel et juste pour un formatage je ne vais pas l'acheter.

[01 juillet 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------

